
Show HN: Visualization library to convert any JavaScript code into SVG flowchart - bliashenko
https://github.com/Bogdan-Lyashenko/js-code-to-svg-flowchart
======
mmjaa
I would love to see the results this produces on a largish Javascript codebase
- the examples are compelling, but seeing it on some real-life code would be
quite neat. Has anyone fired this up on their own non-demo codebase and be
willing to share the output?

~~~
bliashenko
Yes, sounds good, do you mind to create an issue in GitHub repo for that?
Maybe I can find some good one JS library and then add flowchat to examples.

